# Miss Chaka Khan & Miss Jill Scott



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

I know we are supposed to be talking about makeup. On that note, I love how these two women look. Second note, is anyone feeling these sisters new albums (I'm so old) cd, itunes, etc. I love them both and I'm so happy that they have new releases. Both cd's sound great.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't wait to get Jill Scott's new cd on Friday. I'm excited, Jill Scott is fantastic! 

I just started hearing the buzz about Chaka's new cd. How is it?


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 9, 2007)

GURL, YES!!!  I have always loved Chaka, when she was with Rufus and otherwise.  I'll be getting a copy of her new release tomorrow and I've been wearing Jill's out!  Jill's is the bomb, as usual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUCH love for the Old School!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

She sounds great. Check out the songs on itunes if you can. I want to show both ladies some love because they can sing. They are the real deal. Now, we need to wait for Ms. Whitney to make her comeback and I'll be happy. I for one am tired of the crap on the radio (my kids hate it when I say this).


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_She sounds great. Check out the songs on itunes if you can. I want to show both ladies some love because they can sing. They are the real deal. Now, we need to wait for Ms. Whitney to make her comeback and I'll be happy. I for one am tired of the crap on the radio (my kids hate it when I say this)._

 
I couldn't agree more, "crap on the radio", I've downloaded my cd's on my work laptop so I can enjoy good/great music.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_GURL, YES!!!  I have always loved Chaka, when she was with Rufus and otherwise.  I'll be getting a copy of her new release tomorrow and I've been wearing Jill's out!  Jill's is the bomb, as usual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUCH love for the Old School!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad I'm not the only "Old Head" out here. I have always loved Chaka and and Jill Scott is no joke. I saw her live last summer and she can put it down. That sister is even better live. Next sister after Whitney is Miss Erykah Badu. I wonder when she will come out. I'm missing her too. How about all of these ladies as spokeswomen for MAC.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I'm glad I'm not the only "Old Head" out here. I have always loved Chaka and and Jill Scott is no joke. I saw her live last summer and she can put it down. That sister is even better live. Next sister after Whitney is Miss Erykah Badu. I wonder when she will come out. I'm missing her too. How about all of these ladies as spokeswomen for MAC._

 
I would love to see Jill Scott as a spokeswoman for MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm, let me put my thinking cap on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 9, 2007)

Jill Scott's new CD is the hotnessss. I love it!! 
And Chaka Khan...I saw her in concert last week and died.
She still has it goin' on. 

Wooow...Jill Scott as a spokesperson for MAC. 
I can dig it.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think that there is another woman who looks as gorgeous in red lipstick like Chaka Khan.  She is gorgeous even though she is over 50.  I think that red lipstick was truly made for her.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

I love Jill Scott.  She is an insipration.  I love her look too.  She always looks great.  She knows what looks good on her - whether it's a dramatic look or a more subtle one.  

As for the albums, I haven't heard Chaka's.  It's getting a huge amount of buzz.  I know several Best Buys sold out the first day.  As for Jill, the album is ok.  There are really only 4-5 sons I really like.  I haven't really been impressed with a Jill Scott album since the first one.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 10, 2007)

I love them both (and plan to get the new ones). But I'm really feeling Chrisette Michele right now too. Her album is hot!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I know we are supposed to be talking about makeup. On that note, I love how these two women look. Second note, is anyone feeling these sisters new albums (I'm so old) cd, itunes, etc. I love them both and I'm so happy that they have new releases. Both cd's sound great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
You're not old (or either I'm old too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*American Heritage Dictionary:*

*al·bum*  pronounced (āl'bəm)   noun. 

A set of musical recordings stored together.

_____________________

*Merriam-Webster:* *al·bum *Pronunciation:       \ˈal-bəm\     Function:_noun_ Etymology:Latin, a white tablet, from neuter of _albus_Date:1612   1 a*:* a book with blank pages used for making a collection (as of autographs, stamps, or photographs) b*:* a cardboard container for a phonograph record *:* jacket c*:* one or more recordings (as on tape or disc) produced as a single unit <a 2-CD _album_>

2*:* a collection of literary selections, musical compositions, or pictures *:


Anyway, I have both of their new releases - wonderful.  And yes, they look magnificently beautiful, healthy, and happy.*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love Jill Scott.  She is an insipration.  I love her look too.  She always looks great.  She knows what looks good on her - whether it's a dramatic look or a more subtle one.  

As for the albums, I haven't heard Chaka's.  It's getting a huge amount of buzz.  I know several Best Buys sold out the first day.  As for Jill, the album is ok.  There are really only 4-5 sons I really like.  I haven't really been impressed with a Jill Scott album since the first one._

 
Ditto.  And Jill is constantly singing about food.  Anyone else notice that?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_You're not old (or either I'm old too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*American Heritage Dictionary:*

*al·bum*  pronounced (?l'b?m)   noun. 

A set of musical recordings stored together.

_____________________

*Merriam-Webster:* *al·bum *Pronunciation:       \?al-b?m\     Function:noun Etymology:Latin, a white tablet, from neuter of albusDate:1612   1 a*:* a book with blank pages used for making a collection (as of autographs, stamps, or photographs) b*:* a cardboard container for a phonograph record *:* jacket c*:* one or more recordings (as on tape or disc) produced as a single unit <a 2-CD album>

2*:* a collection of literary selections, musical compositions, or pictures *:


Anyway, I have both of their new releases - wonderful.  And yes, they look magnificently beautiful, healthy, and happy.*_

 

Thanks so much for that clarification that the word album can still be used. I guess I will always use that word.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ditto.  And Jill is constantly singing about food.  Anyone else notice that?_

 
Yes, I noticed this and mentioned it to my husband and we laughed. I know she likes eggs, fish and grits, chicken wings, collard greens, candied sweets, rice and peas.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha!  You ladies are too funny!  I would LOVE to see any of the ladies previously mentioned as MAC spokespersons, for sure.

Hey, let me slip this in for the musical old heads:  O'BRYAN has a new CD, called "First".  You heard me.  And it's a lovemaking CD, too.   8)


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Yes, I noticed this and mentioned it to my husband and we laughed. I know she likes eggs, fish and grits, chicken wings, collard greens, candied sweets, rice and peas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do not crack me up!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ditto.  And Jill is constantly singing about food.  Anyone else notice that?_

 
That's as bad as Keyshia Cole.  Her new album is cool but damn how many ways can you say, "I should have let you go because you didn't love me."  Jokes on me.  Apparently you can say it at least 15 ways.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 10, 2007)

I watched Tavis Smiley's interview with Chaka last night and he played snippets of two of her songs. Definitely picking up Jill and Chaka's CD's.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That's as bad as Keyshia Cole.  Her new album is cool but damn how many ways can you say, "I should have let you go because you didn't love me."  Jokes on me.  Apparently you can say it at least 15 ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know that's right. I don't want to hate on this talented young sister, but she has some real issues. She was on the radio in Baltimore, MD and she had a stinky attitude. I understand that we all have problems and may not be feeling well or whatever, but put your best face forward. She really turned me off. She also needs a good stylist and hair colorist. That cover on Essence could be better.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG! I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. That color hair does NOTHING for her skintone. She looked like "Tiny" from Exscape to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. She should go more gold than yellow in color. And being an upcoming graphic artist/photography, I'm ashamed at that cover also. Either the colors were off or something, but that wasn't attractive. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I know that's right. I don't want to hate on this talented young sister, but she has some real issues. She was on the radio in Baltimore, MD and she had a stinky attitude. I understand that we all have problems and may not be feeling well or whatever, but put your best face forward. She really turned me off. She also needs a good stylist and hair colorist. That cover on Essence could be better._


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Yes, I noticed this and mentioned it to my husband and we laughed. I know she likes eggs, fish and grits, chicken wings, collard greens, candied sweets, rice and peas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And that she could bake her man peach cobbler.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I know that's right. I don't want to hate on this talented young sister, but she has some real issues. She was on the radio in Baltimore, MD and she had a stinky attitude. I understand that we all have problems and may not be feeling well or whatever, but put your best face forward. She really turned me off. She also needs a good stylist and hair colorist. That cover on Essence could be better._

 
She is just so ghetto and I don't know why.  Well I do, but still, get some class, now.  And some vocal training.  It's called pitch & tone, find it.  Can she hear herself sing?  I think she might have gotten some training for this album because her voice sounds better, but I don't like the radio singles at all.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I know that's right. I don't want to hate on this talented young sister, but she has some real issues. She was on the radio in Baltimore, MD and she had a stinky attitude. I understand that we all have problems and may not be feeling well or whatever, but put your best face forward. She really turned me off. She also needs a good stylist and hair colorist. That cover on Essence could be better._

 






 Damn sista, you said it! I have never been a fan of Keisha Cole...(that whole yodeling "Love" song truly turned me off...but I digress) and refuse to jump on the bandwagon. But her hair is terrible and yessss you're so right that whole Essence cover and spread could have been 10x better.

1 time for her stayin' real to herself and where she came from, but she's just a bit....too much for me. But then again, they said the same about Mary J. Blige and that's my girl.


----------

